# Cushings Disease



## chichi fan (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Just wondering if anyone else has a chi with Cushings Disease. My rescue girl Nacho, probably has it based on tests so far. In researching it online it looks like they is a possible natural treatment. Based on the symptoms, I would say she has probably had it for many years. She is 9, and I would say she probably has always had it since I have had her. Even some vets online say the drug treatment can be worse than the disease. I don't want to do that to her. The natural one says after 4 to 5 months some dogs are symptom free. Regardless I would prefer natural to drugs. 
So does anyone else have a chi with Cushings, it is apparently very common. Just would appreciate any advice.
Thanks!
Love my girl Nacho so much!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry. None of my many dogs had that. One of my Irish Setters had ulcerative collitis and was treated with cortisone for 7-8 months as a young adult. Did fine with the disease with special diet. When she was 10 years she went into shock one day. The vet did tests and said it was 'probably' due to underproduction of coritsol. One week later I came home from a church meeting, and she was dead on her bed. I often wondered why the vet didn't give her steroids??


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

None of my dogs have Cushings Disease. 

My aunt's dog had Cushings Disease she was tested and had the symptoms. But I don't know anything else like medications. Plus she had other medical stuff that were kept private. But she was very old for a big dog.


----------

